# Unusual Maple Figure



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 13, 2018)

@Mr. Peet 

I purchased a flitch of this lumber more than 10 years ago. Mark, did you finally decide it was the bear’s claw figure?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks like a waterfall....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## phinds (Apr 14, 2018)

Bear claw is what it would normally be called. Mark Peet suggested privately that 'fish scale' is acceptable. I think he kept that comment private because it's a bit fishy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 14, 2018)

phinds said:


> Bear claw is what it would normally be called. Mark Peet suggested privately that 'fish scale' is acceptable. I think he kept that comment private because it's a bit fishy


Thanks to both you and Mark. I’ve researched the bear claw figure as much as I can and do see why you call it that. But I also see the fish scale logic. A very unusual figure, no matter what it’s called.

I’d love to see a piece turned into a pen. Think I’ll offer some blanks when I return home tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 14, 2018)

Just in case you missed it:
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_indented_and_bearclaw.htm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks Paul. I did miss that. Would you like a sample of the board shown?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 14, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Thanks Paul. I did miss that. Would you like a sample of the board shown?


You bet. I'll PM you my address and you can let me know what the postage is. Thanks.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 14, 2018)

Paul, see the PM between you, Mark and me. Thanks.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 15, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks like a waterfall....




Would look interesting dyed blue!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 15, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Would look interesting dyed blue!


AAAHHHH !!! BLASPHEMY !


@rocky1

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Oh... NO!!!

https://woodbarter.com/threads/new-wave.31377/#post-419469 

@RogerC - would know what to do with that chunk of maple!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 15, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Oh... NO!!!
> 
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/new-wave.31377/#post-419469
> 
> @RogerC - would know what to do with that chunk of maple!


That is a super WOW.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Roger has 2 or 3 of those posted around here Larry, just search for "Maple Wave". They are definitely unique, and the figure in that stock would work well in something of that nature dyed blue. Even if Paul may think it blasphemous.


----------



## Bill12035 (Apr 15, 2018)

Wow! That is stunning looking figure.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 15, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Roger has 2 or 3 of those posted around here Larry, just search for "Maple Wave". They are definitely unique, and the figure in that stock would work well in something of that nature dyed blue. Even if Paul may think it blasphemous.


The only significant issue is that all I have is 4/4 stock. Would love to have some 8 or 12/4 but it's not to be. Still, if @RogerC would like to try a piece, I'll certainly make it available. Wonder if it would make a good pot call?


----------



## Bill12035 (Apr 15, 2018)

@FranklinWorkshops Are you planning on selling any of this wood?

Bill


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes, but only in limited quantities. The problem is that I don't recall exactly how much I have and it's stored in a barn under about 500 bf of black walnut. I need to spend a day pulling it out to see what I have. The board shown in this thread was in my shop for research purposes. Mark Peet was the first to get a piece and identify it several months ago. Until then, I just called it weird. First I had ever seen like it. 

So yes, when I can get to it again, I will be offering some. Several WB members have asked about it. Everything I sell will be posted on the forum, of course.


----------



## Bill12035 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sounds good. Thank you.

Bill


----------



## phinds (Apr 18, 2018)

Got the piece Larry. Thanks. Bear claw marks don't show up too well in these pics but there are several on the piece.


----------



## phinds (Apr 29, 2018)

UPDATE:

I made a few narrow slices on the end grain and pretty quickly got down to where there's some obvious indented grain (the source of "bear claw" figure)





Thanks again for the piece Larry. Nice addition to the site.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 29, 2018)

phinds said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I made a few narrow slices on the end grain and pretty quickly got down to where there's some obvious indented grain (the source of "bear claw" figure)
> 
> ...


Paul, I was working with another section of that board that I think will make a better example for your database. I’ll send that along with the rosewood you wanted.


----------



## phinds (Apr 29, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Paul, I was working with another section of that board that I think will make a better example for your database. I’ll send that along with the rosewood you wanted.


Excellent. I appreciate it. I've got a fair number of the more available (read inexpensive) exotics if there's anything you're looking for.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 29, 2018)

I’m into pens so anything that would make a special pen would be appreciated. Thanks for your offer.


----------



## phinds (Apr 29, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I’m into pens so anything that would make a special pen would be appreciated. Thanks for your offer.


I'll see what I have.

Oh, how about yew? I've got a few really nice pieces of English yew that I think would make very attractive pens.

This kind of thing:

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 29, 2018)

Great. That’s a very hard wood also.


----------



## phinds (Apr 29, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Great. That’s a very hard wood also.


OK, you got it. Lot's of figure for a pen type turning because the growth rings are somewhat irregular.


----------



## RogerC (May 15, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> The only significant issue is that all I have is 4/4 stock. Would love to have some 8 or 12/4 but it's not to be. Still, if @RogerC would like to try a piece, I'll certainly make it available. Wonder if it would make a good pot call?


Yea that looks interesting let me know how much, I'll PM you my address.


----------



## phinds (Jun 8, 2018)

Larry, (@FranklinWorkshops) I got the new piece last week but my daughter was married on Sat and it was a bit of a madhouse both before and after what w/ preparation and relatives and all.

Anyway, I'll get some pics of it one of these days.

Thanks again

Paul

P.S. remind me again, what are the small darker pieces? I know we discussed it but I'm too lazy to dig around and find it.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 8, 2018)

Hey Paul, congratulations to your daughter and new son-in-law. The small pieces were the East Indian Rosewood that Hearne's guys finally ID'd for me. 
They think it is old growth stuff. You had asked for a pen blank.


----------



## phinds (Jul 3, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Hey Paul, congratulations to your daughter and new son-in-law. The small pieces were the East Indian Rosewood that Hearne's guys finally ID'd for me.
> They think it is old growth stuff. You had asked for a pen blank.


Larry, regardless of what Herane's guys said, there is no way the pen blanks are E.I. rosewood. The end grain says that's impossible. As nearly as I can tell, it's probably Brazilian rosewood, although I'm not 100% on that.

Here's a typical end grain of E.I. rosewood, then the end grain of the pen blanks, then a typical end grain of Brazilian rosewood.









I can only assume the Hearne guys don't understand wood anatomy and have based their statement on the face grain. I agree that the face grain suggests it could be E.I. rosewood but I don't have any samples of E.I. rosewood that look quite like it, whereas it looks exactly like a piece of Brazilian rosewood that I have.

At any rate, ID via face grain is reasonably accurate SOME of the time, but end grain is MUCH more reliable all of the time and as you can see from the pics, it's quite distinctive in this case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 3, 2018)

phinds said:


> Larry, regardless of what Herane's guys said, there is no way the pen blanks are E.I. rosewood. The end grain says that's impossible. As nearly as I can tell, it's probably Brazilian rosewood, although I'm not 100% on that.
> 
> Here's a typical end grain of E.I. rosewood, then the end grain of the pen blanks, then a typical end grain of Brazilian rosewood.
> 
> ...



Well, this is great news. Thanks for analyzing it. As I said, this has been in my stash for many years so it is probably pre-ban Brazilian. As you have said many times, just looking at a piece of rosewood is risky as there is so much variability within each. I'll take a piece back to Hearne's and show them the end grain photos you took. It's probably been years since they have had any true Brazilian. I imagine Hearne's buyers do understand wood anatomy, they just didn't put my piece through the rigors of end grain analysis like you did, and based their opinion on appearance. Thankfully, I still have a few blanks left and will get someone to turn them into pens for me. 

@Eric Rorabaugh received several of these Brazilian rosewood blanks so he will be thrilled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 3, 2018)

Wow! Great to know. The ones I have will be put back and only used for a special pen.


----------

